# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  JP Australia All Ride 116 fr mich das richtige Brett?

## bigxtra

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin 29, 179cm gro, 78kg schwer oder leicht  :Stick Out Tongue: 
...und ich nutze Segel zwischen 5.3 und 6.9qm.

Gestern habe ich mein X-Cite Ride 130 Liter verkauft.
Es ist ein super Brett, mit dem ich das Surfen toll lernen konnte.
Beachstart ist kein Problem, Wasserstart sitzt auch sehr gut, Gleiten, Fuschlaufen, Wende, alles in Ordnung - nur die Halse kann ich einfach noch nicht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich bin meist am Gardasee und im Herbst auch hier in Bayern, wenn mal krftig Wind ist.

Was mir in Torbole aufgefallen ist: Ich heize gerne heize und nehme dann die Welle gerne als Rampe. Ich bin absolut noch kein guter Surfer, aber seit ich das Fuschlaufenfahren beherrsche und auf dem Wasser am rumflitzen bin, suchte ich automatisch nach der nchsten Herausforderung (neben dem Halsen). Und ich glaube, dass ist so das, was mich am Surfen reizt. Gleiten und Bump&Jump bei kleinen Wellen...

Mit dem 130er Brett war es relativ schwierig abzuheben (hat nur 3-4x geklappt) und nebenbei fand ich es schon wie in Klotz, wenn der Wind fr ein 5.3er gereicht hat.

Nun meine Frage: Ich habe mich versucht einzulesen und deshalb auch meine Suchanfrage gestartet.

*Denkt Ihr, dass JP ALL RIDE 116 oder ein Tabou Rocket 115 wre genau das richtige Brett? Mit 78kg sollte das auch bei wenig Wind zum zurckdmpeln auch ausreichen oder nicht?*
*Wrde mich freuen, Eure Meinung zu hren!* 

Gre aus Minga
Maggo

PS: Ich bin bisher nur ein 123l Shark oder Hawk im Urlaub gefahren, das war schon mal sehr nett und der Unterschied war fr 7 Liter stark zu spren fr mich - evtl war es auch ein lterer Shape.

----------


## Ralph

Das Volumen wrde Dir, laut Deiner Beschreibung, keine Probleme bereiten, daher kannst Du ruhig zuschlagen. Zum Lernen der Halse wrde ich Dir aber ein greres Segel empfehlen, damit Du bei gemigteren Bedingungen schon gleiten kannst. Das Wasser ist dann noch nicht so aufgewhlt, und die Halse dadurch deutlich einfacher. Bei Deinem Gewicht kannst Du locker zum 8er Segel greifen, und die von Dir anvisierten Boards wrden das auch mitmachen.

Gru

Ralph

----------


## bigxtra

Hallo Ralph

Danke fr Deine Einschtzung.

Leider gibt es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt aktuell nur ein 106er, hier und auch im surf forum. Insgesamt 3-4 Stck. Das wre mir aber zu heftig, zudem will ich vorerst nur 1 Brett haben, da hoffe ich, mit dem 116er besser zu "fahren".

Dann hoffe ich, dass bald mal ein 116er All Ride auftaucht.

7.7er Segel wird sich bestimmt auch bald ergeben. Bin auf der Suche...

Gre
Maggo

----------


## MarcBerlin

Meiner Meinung nach MUSST Du die Bretter mal ausprobieren, das ist 1000x besser als Testberichte lesen. Es dauert vielleicht ein bisschen bis Du dazu kommst, aber das ist die einzige Methode um wirklich sicherzustellen, das das Brett zu Dir passt. 

Ich habe einen Shark 150 und suche dazu ein kleineres Brett fr Hack, und hatte auf Fehmarn krzlich die Gelegenheit einen Shark 105, All Ride 106 und All Ride 96 zu testen. Da genug Wind war gingen die alle gut, zu meinem grossen Erstaunen waren mir die All Rides aber viel zu hart und unruhig, obwohl sie in den Tests ja als super Allround Bretter beschrieben werden. Der Shark 105 hat mir viel besser gefallen. Bin vielleicht mehr ein Freerider als ein Freestyler oder Freewaver. Alle waren aber zu klein fr einen Schotstart (bin 85 kg), ich bruchte schon mindestens ein 115 L Brett fr den Schotstart. 

Der Surfshop Fehmarn in Landkirchen bietet Testbretter an wenn Du Kaufabsichten hast, und die haben auch eine gute Zahl and Gebrauchtbrettern.

----------


## bigxtra

hallo, danke dir fr deine einschtzung.

leider ist es in bayern nahezu unmglich die teile zu testen. hier gibt es kaum wind und wenn es mal wind gibt, dann kann ich mir die teile nicht leihen.

leider muss ich da auf die erfahrung anderer zhlen, die surf lesen und meinem bauchgefhl folgen.

da mir das xcite 130l viel spa gemacht hat, denke ich jedoch, dass das allride gut passen knnte!

gre

----------


## MarcBerlin

Da wre ich vorsichtig. Das X-ite Ride ist ein Freeride Brett, also entworfen um schn brav geradeaus und Halsen zu fahren. Das All-Ride ist eher ein Freestylewave (FSW), also mehr Rocker und somit liegt es nicht so ruhig im Wasser, ist halt eher fr Welle und Manver gedacht.

----------


## bigxtra

Mir wurde nun hier in privaten PNs, im Surfshop und in der surf erklrt, dass es einen extremen Unterschied zwischen den 96er 106er und 116er gibt.

Dass nmlich das 116er Brett einen Rocker ala Freerideboard X-Cite Ride hat....

Aber klar, auf dem Wasser wird es dann die Stunde der Wahrheit fr mich geben....

Morgen werde ich mal auf der Boot mich umschauen

Gru und Danke schon mal

----------


## sunzi

Hi bigextra,

welches Brett ist es nun geworden?
Bei schner Ora kann es am Conca d'Ora schon ziemlich kabbelig werden und der Vento produziert auch einen netten Swell. Du solltest also nicht zu falsch gelegen haben.

Mike von Shaka hat sicherlich ein All Ride 116 zum Testen ...

Danke fr ein Feedback

Sunzi

----------


## bigxtra

Servus Sunzi,

oh, lange ist es her, als ich den Thread gestartet habe.

Ich habe nun 2 Jahre den All Ride 116 FWS gesurft und seit diesem Jahr den All Ride 116 Pro (2015er).

Fr mich gibt es kein besseres Brett fr den Lago. Man kommt ohne Probleme bei Windstille zurck und selbst wenn der Wind mal strker ist und fr das 6.1er reicht, dann macht es richtig, richtig Spa.

Fr das 5,3er reicht es in Torbole ja sowieso nie....

War gerade wieder knappe 3 Wochen unten....leider sehr, sehr bescheiden von der Windausbeute (an dem Artikel in der aktuellen surf ist definitiv was Wahres dran).

Alternativ sieht man auch viele Tabou 3S 116 in Torbole. Bestimmt ein hnliches Brett zum All Ride von JP.

Wenn Du auch um die 80kg hast, kann ich es dir sehr empfehlen.

Zustzlich wrde noch ein groer Flunder wie der Magic Ride 132 Sinn machen, denn der wind hat halt oft nur 12-13kn....mit Be 16-17.

Gre

----------


## sunzi

Hi bigextra,

habe ca 11kg mehr und verwende am Lago bei guter Brise einen Cross 110, der aber nur 60cm schmal ist, dafr aber auf jeden Zehenwackler reagiert. Ein super gei... Brett, wenn es blst, was es aber auch muss, zugegebenermassen. 

Habe mal spaeshalber mein MS-2 7.5 draufgestellt und eine 36er Finne reingeschraubt bei eher schwacher Ora. Nun ja, in Schleichfahrt grausamer Trimm im Gleiten etwas besser.

Hatte davor einen Drops Freeride 278, der war sogar nur 58cm breit bei 115L.

Ich suche also nach etwas nur leicht breiterem (auch gerne ein paar Jahre alt), was im Kabbelwasser noch gut zu beherschen ist, richtig Spa macht in den Windwellen und ca. 110L-115L an Volumen hat. 
Da kommt einem der AR116 in den Sinn und ggf. ein 3S 116. (Den 3S 106 bin ich ber Pfingsten in Cabarete gefahren - schn. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ein >7m2 Segel auch fr einen3S 116 nicht mehr "artgerecht" ist)


Darf ich fragen, wo du den JP her hast? Komme nmlich auch aus Minga  :Happy:  Vielleicht gibt es ja noch irgendwo einen 2015er zu Testen/Kaufen

Sunzi

PS: Die groe Flunder ist ein Lorch Silver Breeze, der 72cm schmal ist bei 145L Volumen.  :Happy:

----------


## bigxtra

Servus sunzi,

es gbe sicherlich noch das ein oder andere gute Brett. 
Gegen ein X-Cite Ride 120 (hatte den in der Pro Variante) wrde am Lago sicherlich auch nichts sprechen....Fanatic Hawk, usw. 

Mir macht der All Ride 116 einfach Spa.

Zum Thema >7qm. Ich fahre am Lago fast nur mein Hellcat 7,2qm. Die Kombi fhlt sich fr mich, mit 80kg, perfekt an......

So, jetzt zum "Erwerb": Ich habe gesucht und gesucht und leider nichts gefunden - deutschlandweit. Auf der Free gab es nur ein All Ride 116 Pro Auslaufmodell, und der Hndler wollte 1299 Euro. Das war mir zu viel.
Bin durch Zufall an einen Hndler in UK geraten, der 3 Stck hatte (gebraucht) zu einem einigermaen fairen Kurs. Versand 50 Euro waren mir dann vllig egal.....

Bei Daily Dose oder Kleinanzeigen kam/kommt nichts rein.

Ich suche aktuell das 96er Pro und es taucht leider nichts auf.

Gre





> Hi bigextra,
> 
> habe ca 11kg mehr und verwende am Lago bei guter Brise einen Cross 110, der aber nur 60cm schmal ist, dafr aber auf jeden Zehenwackler reagiert. Ein super gei... Brett, wenn es blst, was es aber auch muss, zugegebenermassen. 
> 
> Habe mal spaeshalber mein MS-2 7.5 draufgestellt und eine 36er Finne reingeschraubt bei eher schwacher Ora. Nun ja, in Schleichfahrt grausamer Trimm im Gleiten etwas besser.
> 
> Hatte davor einen Drops Freeride 278, der war sogar nur 58cm breit bei 115L.
> 
> Ich suche also nach etwas nur leicht breiterem (auch gerne ein paar Jahre alt), was im Kabbelwasser noch gut zu beherschen ist, richtig Spa macht in den Windwellen und ca. 110L-115L an Volumen hat. 
> ...

----------

